# Fracino FCX2 (partial restore)



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

So, having taken a punt on an eBay machine, it's finally got to the point where I'm willing to share.

So far: replaced a leaky inlet manifold, restored the left hand group, replaced the gasket and screen, sorted pressure, and getting reasonably consistent shots. Upon removing the dispersion plate from the second group I discovered it was so worn the metal has split! I'll get to it at some point - don't really need both working. Thanks to everyone in my repair thread for your help!

Anyhow. Paired with a Macap M2D (thanks @russe11), drinking from some recently acquired acme cups (thanks @johnbudding) enjoying some Redber Americas beans (thanks, deals thread!)

Also pictured: V60, Aeropress, old Dualit grinder hiding in the cupboard for pourovers (I find it consistent enough, it just isn't fine enough for espresso), Lego Technic engineer overseeing the brew quality.

I also managed to extend the under cabinet lights around to illuminate the espresso machine


----------



## Popinman (Aug 7, 2018)

Impressive!


----------

